# Would This User See The Messages?



## FadingDelilah (Sep 28, 2018)

Okay so me and my friend were having a conversation on here through PM'ing and another user's username was accidentally added to one of the messages.  She meant to put @ bold like "at the bold," but instead it came up as @ Bold (but _without _the space, so it linked the user's name into the message). 

Would that person now be able to see the message too? Would they be able to see our previous messages in the convo? I only care because personal things were shared in that convo.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 28, 2018)

deleted


----------



## FadingDelilah (Sep 28, 2018)

You dead wrong for that but thanks for the laugh. LOL


----------



## FadingDelilah (Sep 28, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~
> I don't have an answer for you, I just wandered in here being nosey.



Delete post.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 28, 2018)

I think so right? Because it's basically a mention. But then again I wonder since the person wasn't included in the box of people in the conversation. Hmm good question.


----------

